# Post pics of your KXK sii-7 PLEASE!



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've just ordered a KXK sii-7 on the fuck the economy limited run and i (because of the wait) am desperately wanting to see more photos than what's available of the internet. and i would be cool if they were all in the same place! i feel this could be beneficial to anyone that wants to see photos of them also...but if you would gimme some porn to enjoy until i recieve my beautiful green marbalized kxk some time later this year that would be sick!
THANKS!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 28, 2009)

you son of a bitch...haha


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 28, 2009)

You want em, You got em.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2009)

^ I've seen your KxK at least 9 times 

It still delivers though


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Apr 28, 2009)

That nexk looks ungodly thin.


----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks amazing


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 28, 2009)

Ayup pretty guitars.Starting to think I could see myself up in one sooner than later.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 29, 2009)

good choice on the neck...mine is gonna be mahogany neck and body w/matte black front and back headstock and back of body w/an unfinished neck. thanks for the photos very nice kxk


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

What be this on my lawn? 

Yup, the necks and neck heels are crazy thin.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Apr 29, 2009)

^all i see is grass?


----------



## TMM (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think you need to see more of mine.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2009)

Or mine either for that matter.


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 29, 2009)

I would like to see more of them. 
And that Lambo green KxK is freaking awesome.


----------



## TMM (Apr 30, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I would like to see more of them.



I just meant because he's in a band with me... he's seen it plenty 

But, why not...





























I'm just noticing this... is mine the only one that has a date / run stamp at the top of the fretboard, instead of just 'USA'?


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine just has USA.
And that finish is jaw dropping good.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 30, 2009)

Heh I just noticed that also. Yeah just "USA" on the Lambo too.

Are there any others with serial numbers? How's it read ..year/month/day?


----------



## kmanick (Apr 30, 2009)

cool!
I didn't realize you had gotten that back already.
you must be a happy camper.


----------



## TMM (Apr 30, 2009)

kmanick said:


> cool!
> I didn't realize you had gotten that back already.
> you must be a happy camper.



If that was directed at me, I haven't yet, those are just pics from a little while ago. Talked to Rob today, though, and it's coming along nicely.



mikernaut said:


> Heh I just noticed that also. Yeah just "USA" on the Lambo too.
> 
> Are there any others with serial numbers? How's it read ..year/month/day?



I've always wondered that too... it's 200675001. I'm not sure what the 75 in the middle is, but I was thinking it was probably year (2006) and guitar made counter (001) - since this was the numero uno Sii-7 (not including Dave's prototype).


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Guess I'll repost the pics 

I find it weird that our guitars are from the same run and yours has a serial number and mine doesn't


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thin neck is thin.


----------



## cddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is made of PURE WIN! I've never thought that a KxK would have gotten my attention... But after seeing guitars in this thread, my view has changed dramatically. I envy you KxK owners!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Wait until you see the ones in the works


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 30, 2009)

crappy pic, but all I got right now


----------



## TMM (Apr 30, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I find it weird that our guitars are from the same run and yours has a serial number and mine doesn't



Yeah, I know. I really think mine is the only one I've seen with it. All the more reason that I wish I knew what it meant for sure.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 30, 2009)

i hope that means mine heheh...



technomancer said:


> Wait until you see the ones in the works


----------



## Battousai (Apr 30, 2009)

pics everyone!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Man that green is the hotness


----------



## F1Filter (Apr 30, 2009)

::::makes mental note to FINALLY take some pics of the "Sexy Beast ver1.0" this weekend::::


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Not mine, but this bubinga in progress is sexy as hell and makes it hard to wait to see mine


----------



## usagi (Apr 30, 2009)

That bubinga is gorgeous. I just sent Rob an email requesting a status report on mine.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2009)

Omanomnom


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2009)

usagi said:


> That bubinga is gorgeous. I just sent Rob an email requesting a status report on mine.



Didn't you just order like two months ago?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 2, 2009)

dude on that note i am def. so stoked for mine but it sucks so bad to have to wait haha. i've never ordered a custom before and the patience that it takes is not in me haha. i just day dream about what it's going to look like everyday. but the pictures are sick guys keep em' comin!!!


----------



## HaGGuS (May 2, 2009)

James has a maple fretboard KxK for sale in the U.K going cheap.
Its on evilbay.
Somebody better jump on it.
If I had the cash I would get it in a heart beat.

KXK Sii-7 seven string custom on eBay, also Other Electric Guitars, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments (end time 06-May-09 20:03:35 BST)


----------



## usagi (May 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Didn't you just order like two months ago?



Yeah,
Last month he said he would send pics when it was further along. It's hard to be patient.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2009)

Hehe take a deep breath and relax, you've got a bit of a wait yet 

(and it is hard to be patient, but bugging Rob doesn't speed anything up... and this is coming from someone that has one KxK completed and 3 in the works)


----------



## ryzorzen (May 3, 2009)

man the finishes on all these guitars are wicked, do they play as good as they look ?

that bubinga is ridiculous! my drummer has been raving about that wood for drum shells, can't imagine how gnarly it'd perform as a guitar body.


----------



## Harry (May 3, 2009)

That green on the last page is epicly good.


----------



## SamSam (May 3, 2009)

I've been good so far, no pestering from me lol. Still can't wait to see some tasty progress pics of the run, looking at the progress pics is always great, I can imagine it can only be much better for the future owners of them. Can't wait to see some pics of my own baby!


----------



## ryzorzen (May 5, 2009)

i have to ask how money bones that bubinga ran you up! you have just extended my wish-list and future debt haha


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 6, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Hehe take a deep breath and relax, you've got a bit of a wait yet
> 
> (and it is hard to be patient, but bugging Rob doesn't speed anything up... and this is coming from someone that has one KxK completed and 3 in the works)



Tell me about it, I'm just over the 2 year mark now for my first order, although the end is in sight for me. I'm pretty sure these short run guitars aren't taking him 2 years to complete though, but you're not speeding things up by e-mailing him. I basically try to forget about mine


----------



## Lakeflower (May 6, 2009)

Definatly some OOO-mazing guitars!


----------



## JPMDan (May 26, 2009)

This thread needs some Singlecut KXK's too


----------



## usagi (May 26, 2009)

Well, I don't think one email a month is bugging him. However, I think I can set in and wait now. The only problem is when someone else asks me about. I want one of the Vs too now.


----------



## S-O (May 26, 2009)

This makes me want a KxK. Bad.

How is the recessed tuneomatic? I love trems, but sicne it's not floating I'd consider the tuneomatics. Is it level with the body like a trem or hardtail bridge would be? I don;t dig how high they are on other guitars, I tried a hellraiser 7 with one, and it wasn;t my thing and felt like my hand was flying.

Looking at the neck, that looks thin, is it thinner than most ibanez 7s? 

Wish I had had the $ for the FB short run. Would have been killer.


----------



## SamSam (May 26, 2009)

I haven't emailed Dave yet, wonder if there's any in progress pics about....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2009)

S-O said:


> This makes me want a KxK. Bad.
> 
> How is the recessed tuneomatic? I love trems, but sicne it's not floating I'd consider the tuneomatics. Is it level with the body like a trem or hardtail bridge would be? I don;t dig how high they are on other guitars, I tried a hellraiser 7 with one, and it wasn;t my thing and felt like my hand was flying.
> 
> ...



You can order it with a thicker neck if you like. I ordered mine with Hellraiser thickness necks. I'm sure if you told him the specs of the neck you want, he'd make it to match, obviously up to a point though, you can only go so thin.


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

Hmmm JJ I now know why at least one of your guitars has taken so long. Rob had it built but wasn't happy with the top and scrapped it and built another one


----------



## S-O (May 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You can order it with a thicker neck if you like. I ordered mine with Hellraiser thickness necks. I'm sure if you told him the specs of the neck you want, he'd make it to match, obviously up to a point though, you can only go so thin.



Oh, I want it thin :3 I have pussy hands that want to feel like big hard dicks by shredding around a skinny neck.

And man, these things look like they can shred. I'd probably get a trem'd one since I am more at home with trems, floating or not. These guitars are super sexy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm JJ I now know why at least one of your guitars has taken so long. Rob had it built but wasn't happy with the top and scrapped it and built another one



Actually he scrapped the second one too. This is the third one


----------



## possumkiller (May 26, 2009)

jesus! can i get the scrapped ones for a discount?


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Actually he scrapped the second one too. This is the third one



Rob is indeed a perfectionist


----------



## JPMDan (May 26, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> jesus! can i get the scrapped ones for a discount?


 
Nope, he burns them instantly because they has a TUMA!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> jesus! can i get the scrapped ones for a discount?



If they were up to his standard, he wouldn't have scrapped them in the first place, and frankly, if he did sell it, I'd be pretty pissed off


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

God..I have to get one by the end of the year!! I will look for a used one..I know.."good luck"..Right??


----------



## JPMDan (May 27, 2009)

last 2 years kxk did a small group buy around November. Great Prices at that, I'm hoping they will do it again for Singlecuts this year if he can.


----------



## Blind Faith (May 27, 2009)

I have one, but i've lost my camera so ill try borrow and post up soon


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 30, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 30, 2009)

I HAVE A FAT BONER NOW, THANKS GUYS

How much does these thing usually run new?


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 30, 2009)

About $2100 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2009)

JPMDan said:


> last 2 years kxk did a small group buy around November. Great Prices at that, I'm hoping they will do it again for Singlecuts this year if he can.



I wouldn't hold my breath on the single cuts as nobody bought one on the last short run.

IIRC Rob's prices are currently $2200+ unless a guitar is part of a discounted short run. You can PM noodles or email [email protected] for more current information than I have though.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 30, 2009)

Some really nice KXK's in this thread. Wow.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in on the FB run too. Has anyone gotten an update from Rob on that one?


----------



## kmanick (Jul 1, 2009)

YIKES!!!!!!
that is an amazing looking guitar .
any specs available on it (who's is it BTW)?



technomancer said:


> Not mine, but this bubinga in progress is sexy as hell and makes it hard to wait to see mine


----------



## Seebu (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweeeeet Jesus that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2009)

kmanick said:


> YIKES!!!!!!
> that is an amazing looking guitar .
> any specs available on it (who's is it BTW)?



No idea whose it is. I believe the specs are 27" scale, mahogany body, mahogany neck, ebony board, bubinga carved top with matching bubinga headstock overlay and abalone KxK logo. I could be wrong about the body/neck woods though.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 1, 2009)

When did Rob start doing his fret ends like that? I hated the way he finished them before and it was one of my main turn offs from KxK, the fret ends look very nice on that Bubinga one.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 1, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> I'm in on the FB run too. Has anyone gotten an update from Rob on that one?



He's currently working on them, but I don't know any more than that.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's another one that I don't think's been posted yet (not mine)


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 1, 2009)

GODDAMN STEVE! That guitar is SEXY!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2009)

That one's not mine. I am however getting that finish minus black splatters and that carved top version on my Sii-7ex  Man I can't wait until my KxK family is all completed 

That was supposed to be Rob's personal guitar as he doesn't have a KxK 7 of his own... one of his artists saw it and had to have it, so he sold it to him


----------



## El Caco (Jul 1, 2009)

That does look pretty cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the new carve, I really like the old carve that's going on mine though.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2009)

I tend to prefer the new carve as it's more of a true carved top while the old one was more just radiused... to each his own


----------



## kmanick (Jul 1, 2009)

if this is the new carve I like it better.
I also have to say I think these guitars look waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
better with floyds on them
this one is pretty killer looking too.



technomancer said:


> Here's another one that I don't think's been posted yet (not mine)


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 2, 2009)

here's a black one for sale on Cragislist MN. Wasn't this SS member "Cancer's" KXK?
KxK Sii-7 7 string custom shop guitar , 27", like Jackson Ibanez ESP


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I tend to prefer the new carve as it's more of a true carved top while the old one was more just radiused... to each his own




Nah, the old carved top is a true carve as well.






He did have the radiused top for awhile, don't know if he still offers it or not though.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> here's a black one for sale on Cragislist MN. Wasn't this SS member "Cancer's" KXK?
> KxK Sii-7 7 string custom shop guitar , 27", like Jackson Ibanez ESP



It's in the classifieds here as well, it's 7slinger's


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It's in the classifieds here as well, it's 7slinger's



yup, mine

really wish I'd gone with the shorter scale, I just can't get on with the 27"


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2009)

7slinger said:


> yup, mine
> 
> really wish I'd gone with the shorter scale, I just can't get on with the 27"



I hear you... the single cut is only 26.5" because it was already in progress when I bought it. I much prefer 25.5" myself... however the 26.5" should be nice tuned down a whole step


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I hear you... the single cut is only 26.5" because it was already in progress when I bought it. I much prefer 25.5" myself... however the 26.5" should be nice tuned down a whole step



The longer scale should also be beneficial due to the fact that the entire guitar is carved from mahogany. I've heard that it tends to sound warmer.


----------



## whosdealin (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## terminus (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow... I just read through this whole thread looking at all the pics of these things. KxK makes some very very sexy guitars.


----------



## larry (Jul 5, 2009)

whosdealin said:


>



i'm not a big fan of TOM style bridges,
but that super recessed bridge just looks 
sooo comfortable to play on...

nice


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2009)

The recessed TOMs are indeed very comfortable


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> The recessed TOMs are indeed very comfortable


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> The recessed TOMs are indeed very comfortable


----------



## Sora01 (Jul 8, 2009)

technomancer said:


> The recessed TOMs are indeed very comfortable



why not...


----------



## Cancer (Jul 8, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> here's a black one for sale on Cragislist MN. Wasn't this SS member "Cancer's" KXK?
> KxK Sii-7 7 string custom shop guitar , 27", like Jackson Ibanez ESP



Nope, not mine (heh, I wish), here's "mine" though:






























Sometimes I wish I had just kept my mouth shut ...lol.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 8, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Nope, not mine (heh, I wish), here's "mine" though:
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had just kept my mouth shut ...lol.



Why you use mine in quotes? Why did you wish you kept your mouth shut? What happened?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jul 9, 2009)

SINGLECUTS!!!!!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why you use mine in quotes? Why did you wish you kept your mouth shut? What happened?



This is guitar is currently not in my possession, after discovering finish flaws in the lower horn Rob requested that I send it back, after receiving it, he decided to rebuild it (albeit with slightly different options). 

Thing is, I miss that guitar, and in hindsight, sometimes I find myself wishing that I had never said anything. The flaws, IMO, were minor, and completely overshadowed by how beautiful I thought the guitar was. You hear this alot from other KXK owners, but that thing truly was a work of art. Hell, even my mom liked it.

This is not a slam on Rob by any means, I just really miss that guitar.

The new one being built for me has, IMO, ridiculous features compared to the old one. It's going to be Stripper Boot Red (think Lambo Green but red instead), he's putting on a OFR, and he even agreed to install Jumbo SS frets. Sadly I could not get the red stain, which is too bad because that finish on the mahogany was pure sex to touch.

But I just really miss the red one.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> SINGLECUTS!!!!!



Sii-7 pic thread, therefore no single cuts


----------



## EOT (Jul 9, 2009)

this is about the best pic i have atm


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2009)

A few shots of the two all-mahogany ones from August last year (Jusup I do believe yours is the one in the second pic)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

Cancer said:


> This is guitar is currently not in my possession, after discovering finish flaws in the lower horn Rob requested that I send it back, after receiving it, he decided to rebuild it (albeit with slightly different options).
> 
> Thing is, I miss that guitar, and in hindsight, sometimes I find myself wishing that I had never said anything. The flaws, IMO, were minor, and completely overshadowed by how beautiful I thought the guitar was. You hear this alot from other KXK owners, but that thing truly was a work of art. Hell, even my mom liked it.
> 
> ...



Ah, that sucks. Rob is a perfectionist, which is why my Sii-7 hasn't arrived yet  I'm sure I'll be glad for that when it arrives though.


----------



## EOT (Jul 9, 2009)

technomancer said:


> A few shots of the two all-mahogany ones from August last year (Jusup I do believe yours is the one in the second pic)
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. I wish I had another one just like it, except with even more wildly figured woods.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 10, 2009)

must resist temptation to email Rob...


----------



## reptillion (Jul 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Here's another one that I don't think's been posted yet (not mine)



OMFG I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!
Lol, the scallops just make it look so much moar amazing.
Out of curiosity, how thin would you say the neck is as compared to 1990 universe, and is it relatively flat or curved?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2009)

reptillion said:


> OMFG I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lol, the scallops just make it look so much moar amazing.
> Out of curiosity, how thin would you say the neck is as compared to 1990 universe, and is it relatively flat or curved?



It's been a while since I had my PHWs, but from what I recall the neck profile on my KxK is very similar to the necks on the PWHs I had.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It's been a while since I had my PHWs, but from what I recall the neck profile on my KxK is very similar to the necks on the PWHs I had.


 
I have to agree with ya Steve. I had a GR for awhile and from what I can remember it's pretty damn close on my Splat and Lambo. Remember Ryan (reptillion) you can always have Rob shape the neck on how you want.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2009)

ajdehoogh said:


> I have to agree with ya Steve. I had a GR for awhile and from what I can remember it's pretty damn close on my Splat and Lambo. Remember Ryan (reptillion) you can always have Rob shape the neck on how you want.



This is also true... I'm having the necks done slightly thicker on the two Sii-7s that are in progress


----------



## SamSam (Jul 11, 2009)

Man that looks fucking amazing, the arch top Rob does is awesome, I hadn't included it in my original spec, but after seeing the pics I had to go for it! 

Omnomnom mahogany neck....


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> This is also true... I'm having the necks done slightly thicker on the two Sii-7s that are in progress


 
Oh....nice dude.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2009)

ajdehoogh said:


> Oh....nice dude.



Yup, just need to decide on the exact thickness... I'm waiting to play the SC which has the slightly thicker mahogany neck, then I'll decide on the dimensions 

I've also asked Rob to keep his eye out when he buys wood for a nice piece of curly koa for a top  (I has a sickness )


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yup, just need to decide on the exact thickness... I'm waiting to play the SC which has the slightly thicker mahogany neck, then I'll decide on the dimensions
> 
> I've also asked Rob to keep his eye out when he buys wood for a nice piece of curly koa for a top  (I has a sickness )


 
Not really...it's called "Lee's Gearwhoring Syndrom".  It affects all guitarists to varying degress mostly due to their bank account. There is no known cure except to continue to buy new gear. Matt is another noteworthy person that has come down with the syndrom. We think he won't last thru the night. 

Sorry I couldn't keep it going.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 11, 2009)

Let's see some more pictures of red marblize over black finishes. I know a few people here have that finish, and I'm suddenly feeling a bit antsy waiting for mine.

Also, any examples of bursts?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a silverburst







and there are pics of my SCii-7 burst in this thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/89612-kxk-single-cut-scii-7-home-stretch.html


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Here's a silverburst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so he does a more teardrop type burst. That guitar looks like a COW but far nicer.

Damn, I love that SCii. I kinda wish I could just get that finish on my Sii.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, IIRC the guy asked for a tear drop burst


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 12, 2009)

I was seriously tempted by the SC run, but I already have 2 on the go. Maybe I'll see if he'll do something for me once my 2 get to me and I get them paid off, but there's been talk he's not doing 7's anymore.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah I was really surprised nobody ordered an SC since the design is hot as hell. IIRC Rob's planning on doing a run of six string SCs later this year, maybe he'd throw a 7 on there for you.


----------



## Deadfall (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my god man...who does the scalloped-tiger guitar belong to?Thanks for the gas good lord.I cant afford one....*cries*


----------



## Samer (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this guitar


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2009)

Deadfall said:


> Oh my god man...who does the scalloped-tiger guitar belong to?Thanks for the gas good lord.I cant afford one....*cries*



I'm actually not sure... Rob built it for himself and one of his artists saw the pics and "had to have it"  Rob, being all about making his customers happy, sold it to him.


----------



## Samer (Jul 13, 2009)

I can safely say ever since i got my KXK i havent touched any of my other guitars, if i could i would trade them for more kxk's.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I was really surprised nobody ordered an SC since the design is hot as hell. IIRC Rob's planning on doing a run of six string SCs later this year, maybe he'd throw a 7 on there for you.



Not until I get my other KxK's and get them paid off


----------



## Razor777 (Jul 13, 2009)

That teardrop Silverburst one made me wanna go listen to Mastodon 

All the guitars in this thread are so sexy! I haven't seen a single one I don't like!


----------



## reptillion (Jul 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It's been a while since I had my PHWs, but from what I recall the neck profile on my KxK is very similar to the necks on the PWHs I had.



Its a good profile then 
Although when everyone says that universes are so thin, IMO its not more than a millimeter or two thinner than my sg, just a bit flatter due to the increased width, and schecters arent much thicker either, just wider, but maybe i'm just crazy. Regardless, good thing whoever has that tiger looking one isnt selling it, or id have to sell my new pwh for it


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm kind of rethinking the marblize, so more examples of different colors would be great!


----------



## rgk7 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Edroz (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Oblivion99 (Nov 11, 2009)

All these KxKs look great! I just bought the red marbalize Sii-7 from Tom and am looking forward to trying one of these bad boys out. If these play anywhere near as good as they look, it should be quite a treat


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 12, 2009)

I was useing this picture as background on my computer for one year and always wished it was mine, really nice guitar cancer


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> What be this on my lawn?
> 
> Yup, the necks and neck heels are crazy thin.



I want this bad.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 13, 2009)

i need a seven string...:\

this thread is such a tease


----------

